# Closed Free Cataloging



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

Steve isn't here but I tried doing a digital list so here it is





__





						Aug 10 Catalog by whohaw | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Aug 10 Catalog, a list by whohaw containing 221 items




					villagerdb.com
				




I hope that works!? If not please let me know lol, there are well over 200 items in the field behind Resident Services building. Pick up the whole section then drop it, come with empty pockets to prevent accidental dropping of your own items. There are also around 100 items that are free for the taking, I will allow one at a time (especially if I don't know you) so I can show you which items you may have. You can shop, tour and see who is crafting and also message me in game or by pm any requests and if I have it in my storage I will grab it for you. Thank you and I am sure as soon as he gets back he will change this post lol, see ya soon!


----------



## HaJi (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi!May I visit?


----------



## Nosfurratu (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello! Can I come by again :3
Winter from Junipine


----------



## amyfaulkner_x (Aug 10, 2020)

hey, please could i visit


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

ok 3 codes out so next ppl will just need to be patient


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 10, 2020)

Hii again


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi, can I come later pls


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> Hi, can I come later pls


of course! PM me when ready


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 10, 2020)

A regular is coming to visit again. May I?


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

ya 2 ppl haven't showed up yet that I gave codes to so hop on over lol will send you dodo right now


----------



## itsmxuse (Aug 10, 2020)

May I pop over


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

I got 3 ppl here and 1 guy coming back so can you wait 10-15 mins?


----------



## itsmxuse (Aug 10, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> I got 3 ppl here and 1 guy coming back so can you wait 10-15 mins?


Yeah no worries! I just got home so gives me chance to boot ac up


----------



## LennyShelly (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to visit!


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 10, 2020)

Heyyy! Would love to visit when a spot is available ^~^


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

all good sending dodo right now


----------



## litilravnur (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi!
May I visit when you have a slot available?


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 10, 2020)

still open?


----------



## jenboston22 (Aug 10, 2020)

I'd like to stop by when you're available.


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 10, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you are still offering!


----------



## Cheybunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey! May I visit? <3 I'd love to catalog the baby bears as well as some other things!

edit: ooh we can do the whole section!?


----------



## TomNookisMySon (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello, not sure if you're still open or not, but if so could I come visit? I can bring a tip!


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

you bet we are open  but I do not need a tip, unless you happen to have the mama and papa bears I am missing? Ill pm dodo code asap

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

just got disconnected, if you were here or i just gave a code pls pm me!! sorry


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello, if you are still doing this I would love to visit please!


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 10, 2020)

I’d like to come when there’s space


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 10, 2020)

May I come over? I have the checkered papa bear if you still need it. ^^


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

yeppers and I sure do, thanks!!


----------



## sigh (Aug 10, 2020)

hello id'd love to visit!


----------



## TomNookisMySon (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks so much for hosting this event!!


----------



## IslaYuka (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey there are you still open?


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

you bet, you ready now?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Free items have all been spoken for . There is still well over 200 items for catalog, a few diy's at the airport and a few free fossils at the museum. Sewing items available to catalog right by Able's


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to visit, if you’re still open!


----------



## Muddy (Aug 10, 2020)

I’d like to come please 

kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## WaltFalci (Aug 10, 2020)

may I go <3


----------



## masterlauren (Aug 10, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you are still open!


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

Are you available tomorrow? Calling it a night for today I think


----------



## masterlauren (Aug 10, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> Are you available tomorrow? Calling it a night for today I think



Yup I am!


----------



## Tatimari (Aug 10, 2020)

I would also like to stop by tomorrow if you wind up doing this then as well. Thanks for providing this service!

I don't think I have any of the bears you are missing, but I will double check. Is there anything else I could provide you with as a thank you?

Thanks!


----------



## saramew (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh gosh I made some requests but forgot to check until now :'( I'd love to come tomorrow to catalog these things!


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 10, 2020)

Tatimari said:


> I would also like to stop by tomorrow if you wind up doing this then as well. Thanks for providing this service!
> 
> I don't think I have any of the bears you are missing, but I will double check. Is there anything else I could provide you with as a thank you?
> 
> Thanks!


Nope think we are good but thanks!!


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 11, 2020)

Good morning, let me know when you are ready


----------



## LeighEmma (Aug 11, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> Steve isn't here but I tried doing a digital list so here it is
> View attachment 301178
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to come over whenever you’re free


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 11, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> Steve isn't here but I tried doing a digital list so here it is
> View attachment 301178
> 
> 
> ...


hey if you have any musical items or imperial furniture I'd love to stop by and catalogue


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 11, 2020)

If you look at the items in the post it includes guitars, imperial furniture was a previous event and we will do it again just not this week. I don’t remember what other music we got right now but if you still want to come pm me for dodo


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

I would love to come if you are available


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Aug 11, 2020)

May I visit please? :3


----------



## Barney (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey, I'd love to visit if that's okay?

I'll be on in around 20 mins if that's convenient?


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 11, 2020)

Sure just pm me for dodo when u r ready and I’ll respond as soon as I can. Trying to get real life chores done too lol


----------



## Equity (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello! May I visit if you’re still available?


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 11, 2020)

Equity said:


> Hello! May I visit if you’re still available?


You sure can if you reply to the message I sent.


----------



## sigh (Aug 11, 2020)

do you need the caramel mocha and checkered mama bears? if so i have those, i can order you them to keep for your catalog and to let others catalog


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 11, 2020)

Just caramel mama as someone is to bring the coco today  thank you!


----------



## sigh (Aug 11, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> Just caramel mama as someone is to bring the coco today  thank you!


okay, if you add me i can send it to you in the mail! no checkered mama bear then?

edit: actually it might be easier for me to just drop it off to you since i'm sure you have people there cataloging - just send me the dodo whenever


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 11, 2020)

lazy said:


> okay, if you add me i can send it to you in the mail! no checkered mama bear then?
> 
> edit: actually it might be easier for me to just drop it off to you since i'm sure you have people there cataloging - just send me the dodo whenever


Nope I got Checker’d mama, maybe I just need to update list lol. Sure or if you want to come catalog I can add u then?


----------



## sigh (Aug 11, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> Nope I got Checker’d mama, maybe I just need to update list lol. Sure or if you want to come catalog I can add u then?


ohh okay. i actually came to catalog from you yesterday, my username was sulky then i just changed it recently lol


----------



## Bird_9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hinthere
Can i come with my gf tonight?


----------



## Naktern (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi! Can I come by tonight? I can try again tomorrow night if you're full.


----------



## CJ8080 (Aug 11, 2020)

Can I come thank you?


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m so sorry guys!! I will pm you both and set up a time tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## LunaLili (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello again can I visit if this is still avabile?


----------



## Whohaw (Aug 15, 2020)

Last day of these items, comment and I’ll pm you a dodo


----------



## Polilla (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello, may I visit please? Also, is there anything you need?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi there! I'd love to stop by and catalog some sets if you're available.

As usual, I'll drop some Bells as a tip, so let me know if you'd prefer a different tip instead~


----------



## FireflyHannah (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi, may I come?


----------



## Masenkochick (Aug 15, 2020)

Could I come visit?


----------



## loveclove (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello hello!
Can I come again?
Just for the record, you're awesome!


----------



## nerfeddude (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello! 
May I drop by, please?~


----------



## Mopache (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh wow! it's still a good time to visit? 
I was just thinking about the floor lights and lava lamps and it would be awesome to catalogue them!
Thank youu


----------



## LunarMako (Aug 15, 2020)

I would love to go over. I had to restart my island so I am trying to catalog as much as I can to decorate again. >_<


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 15, 2020)

Is this still available? I’d love to visit


----------



## magicbean (Aug 15, 2020)

I’d love to stop by in about an hour if you’re still going to be open!


----------



## Frida644 (Aug 15, 2020)

I’d love to step by if you are still available in about an hour! Currently not at home


----------



## FaerieRose (Aug 15, 2020)

Are you still open? I'd love to come catalog stuff.


----------

